# Preworkout Supp Dangers



## Gadawg (Jan 27, 2019)

A guy I know from the gym took "kraken" preworkout the other day. He was doing lat pulldowns and hit the deck. 

They had to call an ambulance and he was rushed to ER. Blood pressure was through the roof and heart was out of rhythm. 

Hes ok but pretty scary. I dont mess with uppers of any kind. Only did coke once and hated it. Anyway, be careful guys and girls.


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> A guy I know from the gym took "kraken" preworkout the other day. He was doing lat pulldowns and hit the deck.
> 
> They had to call an ambulance and he was rushed to ER. Blood pressure was through the roof and heart was out of rhythm.
> 
> Hes ok but pretty scary. I dont mess with uppers of any kind. Only did coke once and hated it. Anyway, be careful guys and girls.



You can make a strong argument that pre workout formulas are more dangerous than steroids.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 27, 2019)

I just checked out the label...  I feel like there's something else going on here because that's a really mild preworkout by most standards unless he was dosing heavy.  I just took a quick glance and it only has 125mg caffeine in it.  most of the ingredients are just vasodilators which would actually help with high blood pressure rather than cause it. 

That being said, Jin is correct.  A strong argument could be made.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah some of them I’m sure can be shady, but I would also think something else at play as well. Took way too much or took something else with it or he has some underlying medical issue that didn’t care for it.
Ive stayed away from the pre workout supps for a while now and just do EC as a pre.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm fairly certain that the Ultimate Orange OG formula from the 90s would send me into cardiac arrest if I were to take it today.  It messed with me something fierce when I was in my 20s and I hate to see what it would do as I am starting to close in on 50...


----------



## Elivo (Jan 27, 2019)

When all that stuff had ephedra in it I was on like 3 diff supps that had it, shit had me twitching, oh to be young and stupid again lol


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I just checked out the label...  I feel like there's something else going on here because that's a really mild preworkout by most standards unless he was dosing heavy.  I just took a quick glance and it only has 125mg caffeine in it.  most of the ingredients are just vasodilators which would actually help with high blood pressure rather than cause it.
> 
> That being said, Jin is correct.  A strong argument could be made.



Caffeine isn’t the culprit. 

It’s likely the “proprietary blends”. 

I’ve had 800mg caffeine pre workout. Doesn’t crack me out like some powdered formulas.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 27, 2019)

I was thinking proprietary blend as well. Most seem to mask shit in them under that. I've tried some with no issues and some that made me itch like s crackhead. I use crystal light, a banana and a poptart  as me pre workout now days.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 27, 2019)

GNC used to sell some kind of fat burner pills in the late 90s. They were so powerful that we took them a few times to party with and they would keep you up for 24 hrs straight. Dont know what they were. We just called em "red pills". I hated em


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> GNC used to sell some kind of fat burner pills in the late 90s. They were so powerful that we took them a few times to party with and they would keep you up for 24 hrs straight. Dont know what they were. We just called em "red pills". I hated em



STACKER! And STACKER 2! Hell yeah. If they kept you up a full 24hrs then you didn’t drink enough!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> STACKER! And STACKER 2! Hell yeah. If they kept you up a full 24hrs then you didn’t drink enough!!!!



We would see the dawn at the very least. Lol. Worst hangovers ever....


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 27, 2019)

I used to take ripped fuel like they were skittles.
If I did that now i'd definitely be in the ER.

I take vasodilator pre workout every day at least once sometimes twice, but its non stim. I dont do well with caffeine plus constricting my arteries and vessels are the opposite of what I want.


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> I used to take ripped fuel like they were skittles.
> If I did that now i'd definitely be in the ER.
> 
> I take vasodilator pre workout every day at least once sometimes twice, but its non stim. I dont do well with caffeine plus constricting my arteries and vessels are the opposite of what I want.



What do you take?


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/pum...rrdm1dc6Ap53Cng65jtFNWeh-I1yLrIhoCffMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 27, 2019)

Today’s pwo’s are garbage. The shit back in the day was the good stuff. Almost literally meth. I miss that shit lol


----------



## Spongy (Jan 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> Caffeine isn’t the culprit.
> 
> It’s likely the “proprietary blends”.
> 
> I’ve had 800mg caffeine pre workout. Doesn’t crack me out like some powdered formulas.





bigdog said:


> I was thinking proprietary blend as well. Most seem to mask shit in them under that. I've tried some with no issues and some that made me itch like s crackhead. I use crystal light, a banana and a poptart  as me pre workout now days.



Kraken has no proprietary blend.  It's one of the only pre workout supps that doesn't.  

Once again, not arguing against the dangers, I just think something else is going on.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 27, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I was thinking proprietary blend as well. Most seem to mask shit in them under that. I've tried some with no issues and some that made me itch like s crackhead. I use crystal light, a banana and a poptart  as me pre workout now days.



The itching / tingling is most likely from beta alanine


----------



## Chillinlow (Jan 27, 2019)

Been drinking Celsius bought it the other day to try it has 200mg caffeine some green tea and few b vitamins I just like to break up the black coffee routine once in awhile


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 28, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Kraken has no proprietary blend.  It's one of the only pre workout supps that doesn't.
> 
> Once again, not arguing against the dangers, I just think something else is going on.



I thought he said kraken but it mightve been another brand. I dont take any of it so I dont know much about it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 28, 2019)

yeah def not the caffeine. i take them on occasion, not often...they  make me itch so darn bad


----------



## DF (Jan 28, 2019)

Fuk all that preworkout BS!  AAS is my preworkout supp.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 28, 2019)

Had a buddy get rushed off the football field in an ambulance after taking an Ultimate Orange/Ripped fuel stack he used to take before games lol. That old school stuff was potent as ****.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 28, 2019)

Damn. I remember ultimate orange


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 28, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Today’s pwo’s are garbage. The shit back in the day was the good stuff. Almost literally meth. I miss that shit lol



correcto


lol


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 28, 2019)

I used to pop a gas station ephedrine (5.00 a bottle back in the day), and wash it down with original Ultimate Orange.
I dont like stim's these days, but did find a mellow Pre-WO I'm trying (only 1/2 a scoop) on days when Im dragging ass. (Prekaged).

(Mostly SAT mornings workouts if wife and Party on a Friday night). I tried a few years ago (like Jack3d) and would crash horribly.
Mostly its 2 cups of coffee in the AM though on normal days. (We train at 5 AM).


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 28, 2019)

I used to take pre-workout (C4, Bang, Kraken) but began to really dislike the stimulative effect of them. Lately, a cup of coffee and breakfast before the gym get the job done without all the jitters and body tingles.


----------

